# [IMG] Even when death is obvious, you should work it!



## Hockey (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## medic417 (Jun 28, 2009)

Just make sure when you shock to clear head and body.


----------



## blterry (Jun 28, 2009)

That is funny


----------



## PapaBear434 (Jun 28, 2009)

This story was relayed to me via our vice president at our company.

We have a chief who has a irrational fear of zombies.  Scared crapless of zombie movies, of people dressed like zombies for Halloween, or even someone doing the moan and shamble.

They had a case they showed up on, looked like these folks got worked over real hard.  Beaten to death, by the look of them, one had a head under the bed, the other was laying on the ground but looked dead with the crushed face and blood.  No one was moving, and they said the Medic on hand couldn't get a pulse.  All of the sudden, this girl laying on the floor starts moaning and sits right up.  Chief apparently got up and makes a very stooge-like "Yaaauuuuggghhh!" noise.  

They get them starting to backboard her, and they go check the guy with is head under the bed.  Unannounced to Chief was that they finally found a pulse on him, but had to move the girl out of the way before they could get him out.  So chief comes over, previously occupied with zombie-moan girl, and leaned down to check for a pulse on what he assumed was a dead body.  Said dead body suddenly starts screaming and grabs Chief by the wrist so roughly with the nails that it draws blood.  Again, Chief jumps up but this time does a standing squat-leap onto the bed, pulling his hand and leaving huge scratch marks down his hand.



In short, what I wouldn't have PAID to see this in real life.


----------



## Medic506 (Jul 9, 2009)

And hey, if they ain't dead, put them to work!

(Don't know how to embed pics, so here's a link.)


----------

